# What Up On Chagrin



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Haven't seen a "catching" post for Chagrin in a long time. Just an anaconda(or something) post. No fish in the river? Looks like this rain will blow it, then more ice?! Anyone fishing last weekend? Silence could speak volumes!


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Haven't seen a "catching" post for Chagrin in a long time. Just an anaconda(or something) post. No fish in the river? Looks like this rain will blow it, then more ice?! Anyone fishing last weekend? Silence could speak volumes!


i stopped by daniels park jan 1st and inquired same thing. some fisherman said there was a flurry of 5 fish caught at dam about 330 pm, although i did not physically see them.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

saw a couple caught at the damn yesterday all small jacks I tried down river and missed one didn't see much else going on in that area


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

I was just on the Chagrin yesterday in Chagrin River Park. Saw a lot of fisherman but only one with a fish in hand. From talking to folks there have been good days here and there, but even then mostly all small fish.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I fished the south Chagrin area yesterday and got blanked.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

You said it yourself OP. No posts on V, Rock , Chag etc... means stay away from my spot I want to sleep in.


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

I was on the Chagrin at sunrise this morning in Chagrin River Park. Thought today could be the only chance to fish after the recent rains before it freezes so I went out there before work but the river is already slush.


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Just got back from Daniels Park. Water getting better should be perfect this evening. I went 0 for 2 lost 2 really nice fish just downriver from the Johnnycake Ridge Rd bridge. Both took white jigs tipped with maggots. Didn't see anyone else catching but there are fish in there.


----------



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

Got 3 today at the mouth of the east branch where it dumps into the main branch at Daniels. One at 25 inches. All bright orange sucker spawns. Today was needed after not hooking into any since about this time last month. Hopefully we don't get too much rain so the Chagrin keeps on fishing through the week!


----------

